# Some of my Argentine Black and white adult males. DUW!!



## VARNYARD (Feb 11, 2008)

This is some of my Argentine Black and white adult males.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 11, 2008)

A couple more pics:


----------



## Bigdogg (Feb 11, 2008)

Awesome pics as always Bro. Love the High White Constrast


----------



## Tux (Feb 11, 2008)

these pics just make me want a B&W.


----------



## hoosier (Feb 12, 2008)

I really want that first one!! is that an extream? it looks huge to be a black and white


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks guys for the great comments!!  

The first pic is a picture of Frost, he is a normal Argentine Black and White male, all of these are.


----------



## redtail2426 (Feb 12, 2008)

Do you know any of the lengths and weights of those guys?


----------



## DZLife (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey I recognize that first pic  I had forgotten that that was one of yours! 
Gosh I wish I could get my hands on one of em ("em" refers to tegus of your stock).....I can only take care of one as of now, and that one is an adult female who will probably be here between 1-2 weeks!


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice looking lizards. they are big.


----------



## hoosier (Feb 12, 2008)

wow frost is HUGE!! do you know his length and weight?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 12, 2008)

I never weighed them, and I would guess that the largest ones are around 15-17 lbs. The largest of these males are around 4ft long, Frost is 4ft 2", or 50" long.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Bobby, do you still own, Frost?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, he was only being used as a display animal in that pet shop, I have had him from a hatchling, and he is not going anywhere.

I was taking a male down there to them to let them put them on display, I leave them for about two weeks and then swap them out for another male. That shop closed down so I won't be doing that any longer.


----------



## pinto24 (Mar 19, 2008)

how many of the pictures are of Frost?


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 20, 2008)

Two of them are Frost.


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yea so Bobby, How much are you going to sell frost to me? lol Very nice pics man!!! But seriously man i want frost!!!!! :evil: :-D


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 20, 2008)

rule6660 said:


> Yea so Bobby, How much are you going to sell frost to me? lol Very nice pics man!!! But seriously man i want frost!!!!! :evil: :-D



That makes two of us, I want him too...  So I guess that means I will keep him!!


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 20, 2008)

lol how old is he?


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 20, 2008)

He is 4 years old.


----------



## pinto24 (Mar 20, 2008)

Frost is awesome, which of the other pictures is him, I'm having trouble telling? I am guessing it is the 4th one, but am not sure.


----------



## angelrose (Mar 20, 2008)

bobby, got me going crazy. I love your tegus


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 20, 2008)

You are correct, it is #1 and #4.  

And I am sorry that you are going crazy angelrose, but I am glad you like my tegus.


----------

